# Will my light grow low light plants?



## Proteus01 (Mar 12, 2017)

For the most part, especially in a smaller tank, low light plants will not care much about 6500k, 10k, 2500k, 5000k, etc. your eyes are the larger deciding factor - what looks good to you. 
The 10k is a color temp, and it does not multiply with more LEDs. The light output does, of course, which is measured in lumens, or perhaps PAR (a more exacting at-spot measure). 
If you keep with the lowlight plants, just take a look at them - if they're well illuminated, they probably have enough. Id you need to adjust, I'd suggest using ON time as the first variable. A good starting point is maybe 6 or 7 hours on, and otherwise off. Play and tinker, and keep it fun. Lots of right ways to make a nice planted tank.


----------



## Proteus01 (Mar 12, 2017)

Re-reading your post, perhaps you were wanting plant suggestions. 
Java fern, java moss, anubias, cryptocoryne are all easy to find, and easy to grow. You can find a host of examples down through the Low Tech forum here.


----------



## clarabelle2003 (Dec 16, 2017)

Thank you very much! I will try 7 hours of light for those plants you have suggested. Have a nice day


----------

